# مراحل تنصيب جهاز الاسنان .......



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم .

تتألف وحدة الأسنان من الكرسي والوحدة الجانبية التي تتكون من المبصقة ومصباح الأنارة ومنصة الات

الحفر اضافتا للضاغط وماصة اللعاب .

الملفات ادناه تبين مراحل تجميع الجهاز خطوة خطوة مع جميع الملحقات مع المخططات الكهربائية 

والرئوية وجريان الماء .

واي سؤال او استفسار بأنتظاركم .....

البغدادي


----------



## صلاح صادق محمد علي (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وأطال الله بعمرك يا م .شكري
أريد عن الطرق الفزيائية عن تصاميم أجهزة الأسنان


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 يناير 2008)

مشرفنا العزيز ... الأخ البغدادي الفاضل .. شكري و تقديري للجهود المتميزة المبذولة من قبلكم لإغناء ملتقى الهندسة الطبية بكل ما هو مفيد و جديد حول أحد أهم الأجهزة الطبية ... جهاز الأسنان ... دمتم أباً .. و .. أخاً كبيراً لجميع أفراد عائلة الهندسة الطبية الرائعة بإذن الله ... بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير .........

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## اهات911 (23 يناير 2008)

مشكور يايش مهندس........

حبيت اسالك من وجهة نظرك مافضل نوع بالسوق للدنتل يونت ......


----------



## tweete (24 يناير 2008)

:63:: :59: مهندس /لمياء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مش لاقي كلام اقول بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك طبعا شرح تفيلي انا بالفعل اشتغلت بايدي وجمعت وحده اسنان كامله الكرسي وتصميمه وتنجيده ووحده الاسبتون والسكشن والكف والدواير بتاعتهم بردوا مصلحاها بيدي ولحام والبوكس بتاع البور والمتور الي نحت الكري ووحده الصرف حتي الديزين والباليته الي فيها السرنجات وكل شيء طبعا علي الشرح المفصل الي قلتله مفيش اي تعليق انا رسمت كل قطعه في الوحده بتاعه الاسنان علي ايدي والمقاسات وكان اتوكاد كانت ايام بس مااستمرتش في الشركه دي مكنش في نصيب بس انت عارف دلوقت وفي اللحظه دي بتمني اني ارجع اشتغل في المجال ده بس اعمل ايه النصيب بس انشاء الله اول حاجه هفكر فيها اني اصنع وحدات جاهزه لوحدات الاسنان طبعا يعجز لساني عن وجود كلمه تفي بجزء من مساعدتك في انك تشرح وتحط حاجات قيمه كده بالتوفيق
في رعايه الله:59


----------



## mtc.eng (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ شكري وبارك الله فيك ونحن ننتظر المزيد والمفيد منك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يناير 2008)

اهات911 قال:


> مشكور يايش مهندس........
> 
> حبيت اسالك من وجهة نظرك مافضل نوع بالسوق للدنتل يونت ......



سؤال صعب جدا لتحديد النوع بالسوق لأن كل بلد عربي فيه الشركات المختلفة عن البقية .

لأنه يعتمد على الكلفة من حيث المواصفات والمهام ونوعية المواد المصنعة منه الجهاز .

فهناك النظام الرئوي او الكهربائي .

طبعأ افضّل ان يعمل الجهاز بنظام هوائي لأجل يبقى الجهاز يعمل الى اخر قطرة هواء موجودة في 

الخزان, وهذا مايفضله الكثير عن النظام الكهربائي عند انقطاع الكهربائي لأمر طارئ .

وايضا افضّل ان يكون نظام الكرسي بعمل بنظام هيدروليك لا بواسطة لولب الرفع لأن الأول امتن 

واشد متانة لرفع الأجسام او الأوزان الثقيلة بالنسبة لوزن المريض المعالج .

والحقيقة السؤال حفزني لموضوع جديد ان شاء الله قريبا (مواصفات جهاز الأسنان) او (كيف نختار جهاز الأسنان المناسب )

اسف لأطالتي .

مع التحية .


البغدادي :55:


----------



## tdm (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## tweete (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
تسمحلي اسال سؤال لو بفكر في اني اعمل وحده اسنان كامله الوحده كلها تكلف كام
وشكرا ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يناير 2008)

لايعد شراء وحدة اسنان جديدة بالعملية السهلة ولاسيما إذا كان المشتري حريصاً على الحصول على ما

يريده بالضبط وألا يدفع أكثر مما ينبغي دفعه.

ويمكن معرفة هذا السعر من خلال العديد من مواقع الإنترنت المتخصصة في هذا المجال.

وعلى العموم هناك شركات عديدة ومتنوعة الأسعار .

انا افضّل ان يكون الجهاز صيني لذوي الدخل المحدود في بادئ الامر لكن الات الحفر المختلفة يجب 

تكون منشأ عالمي وعالي الجودة .

جهاز الأسنان مجرد انابيب توصيل ماء وهواء لكن المهم الات الحفر .

وعلى اي حال سعر الجهاز الصيني من المنشأ 950 دولار واجور النقل والضريبة يصل الى 1200

في المتاجر ب1700 دولار اما اضاغط الهواء 300 دولار .

اما الات الحفر السريعة والبطيئة والقاشط يكون متوسط السعر 900- 2000 .

واخيرا تختلف الاسعار من بلد الى اخر .

ان شاء الله اكون قد وضحت الامر كما ينبغي .


البغدادي


----------



## tweete (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يابشمهندس مكنتش اقصد اني اشتري جهاز لالا لو انا الي هصنعه او هجمعه تقف علي تكلفه الوحده كام لو مثلا جبنا جهاز صيني او افضل جهاز وقمنا بتقليده اريد ان اقيم مشروعا صغيرا وحفزني خبرة وكلام حضرتك احتاج الي ميزانيه تبلغ كم من الجنيهات بالعمله المصريه يعني
ولك جزيل الشكر 
فعلا في انتظار رد حضرتك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محب الشرقية (27 يناير 2008)

مشكووور جدا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يناير 2008)

tweete قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> يابشمهندس مكنتش اقصد اني اشتري جهاز لالا لو انا الي هصنعه او هجمعه تقف علي تكلفه الوحده كام لو مثلا جبنا جهاز صيني او افضل جهاز وقمنا بتقليده اريد ان اقيم مشروعا صغيرا وحفزني خبرة وكلام حضرتك احتاج الي ميزانيه تبلغ كم من الجنيهات بالعمله المصريه يعني
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> فعلا في انتظار رد حضرتك
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير



هل المطلوب عمل جهاز اسنان واحد فقط او خط انتاجي واذا كان خط انتاجي هل يعتمد على الأيدي 

العاملة او على نظام الروبوتك وما هي التصاميم والمواصفات المطلوبة .

ارجو ذكرها مع الكمية المطلوبة للأنتاج في السنة الواحدة .

اترقب الجواب :81: 

البغدادي


----------



## نبيل الجبري (27 يناير 2008)

فعلان تسلم الائدين..............الف شكر


----------



## tweete (27 يناير 2008)

والله لو هجرب في وحده واحده فقط عشان اجرب اسوقها التصميم زي التصميم العادي مجرد تجربه ربنا المستعان


----------



## tweete (27 يناير 2008)

انا لسه مختلطش بالسوق قوي ومعرفش ايه النظام الفلوس موجوده بس ينقص الخبره انا اشتغلت فتره في الاسنان فحبيت المجال بس المشكله التسويق وهيقف علي بكام الجهاز الواحد
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## tweete (28 يناير 2008)

معلش يا بشمهندس بغدادي عارفه تعبت حضرتك معايا
بس نسيت اقول لحضرتك انشاء الله سوف اقوم بعمل الشاسيه في ورشه وهيقوم علي العماله والعلب والوحدات مثل الاسبتون كذلك في ورش والمواتير والمكابس الهيدروليكيه من المانيا لاني افضل المواتير الالماني لانها مميزه وطبعا بعد الاستشاره وراي حضرتك انا لسه مبداتش في شيء بس عوزه انشاء الله اكون فكره كامله يعني المشروع يتكون من 4 افراد كبدايه حتي ان يفتح الله علي والصغير يكبر لابد له من رعايه 
جزاك الله خير
في انتظار رد حضرتك


----------



## موسى الاحمد (15 يونيو 2008)

أنت انسان رائع جداً أخ شكري وتقبل مني كامل التقدير والاحترام 
أرجوك نحن طماعين نريد المزيد زادك الله من علمه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يونيو 2008)

موسى الاحمد قال:


> أنت انسان رائع جداً أخ شكري وتقبل مني كامل التقدير والاحترام
> أرجوك نحن طماعين نريد المزيد زادك الله من علمه



اشكر نبلك ولطفك واطرائك وجزاك الله الف خير .

انا ماضي لكل جديد ومفيد بعونه تعالى .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## المسلم84 (16 يونيو 2008)

الله يوفقك لما فيه خير المسلمين
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## amod (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاااااء


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي على المعلومات القييمة


----------



## blackhorse (11 نوفمبر 2008)

والله تعجز الالسن عن وصفك ولكن ابسط شئ انك انسان محترم وكبير عقل ومقام وفى نظر الكل لان دائما جديدك يبهرنا تسلم ايديك والف مليون شكرا


----------



## Ebaa Issam Abood (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل القيم و ان شاء الله اتمنى لك الموفقيه في عملك


----------



## اصف فهمي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انشاء الله يوفقك على هذا العمل


----------



## اصف فهمي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اني جدا متلهف للعمل على تنصيب جهاز الاسنان


----------



## اصف فهمي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن تفصيل عن مراحل الجهاز الاسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اصف فهمي قال:


> ممكن تفصيل عن مراحل الجهاز الاسنان



تحياتي .

اذكر اسم الجهاز او منشأئه .

البغدادي:10:


----------



## mmaee87 (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جهود ممتازة جزى الله الجميع خيراً، ولكن لو ان هناك شرحاً بالعربية يكون أفضل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اسأل اي سؤال في هذا المجال وسوف اكون كريما في الأجابة .

مع تقديري.

البغدادي


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احساس قيصر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه على جهودك


----------



## mid000soft (17 نوفمبر 2010)

_



_____ ._.;_'.-._
_____{`--..-.'_,}
____{;..{,__...-'}
____{..'-`.._;..-';
_____`'--.._..-' ._.;_'.-.
_._.;_'.-.__¶_{`--..-.'_,}
{`--..-.'_,}_¶{;..{,__...-'}
{;..{,__...-'}{..'-`.._;..-';_¶
{..'-`.._;..-';¶_`'--.._..-' _ ¶ ¶
_`'--.._..-'__¶___¶____¶¶¶¶
_____¶_._.;_'.-._¶__¶¶¶¶¶¶__¶
______{`--..-.'_,}_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶__¶¶
_____{;..{,__...-'/}¶¶??????¶¶¶¶¶
_____{..'-`.._;..-';¶¶????¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
¶_____`'--.._..-' ¶_¶._.;_'.-.????¶¶
¶¶¶______¶_¶¶_¶_{`--..-.'_,}?¶¶¶
¶¶¶¶¶¶._.;_'.-.¶ ¶{;..{,__...-'}¶¶
¶¶¶?{`--..-.'_,}¶ {..'-`.._;..-';¶
¶¶¶{;..{,__...-'}¶¶ _`'--.._..-'
¶¶¶{..'-`.._;..-' ¶¶_.;_'.-.
__¶¶¶`'--.._..-' {`--..-.'_,}¶¶¶¶
______¶¶¶¶¶¶{;..{,__...-'}??¶¶¶¶
____¶¶¶¶¶????{..'-`.._;..-';???¶¶¶¶
___¶¶¶¶¶???¶¶¶`'--.._..-' ¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
___¶¶¶¶?¶¶¶¶¶_¶¶???¶¶___ ¶¶¶¶¶
_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶___¶¶????¶¶_____ ¶ ¶ ¶ ¶
¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶____¶¶¶¶?¶¶¶
__________¶_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
_________¶_¶¶_¶¶¶¶¶
________¶_¶¶_¶¶_¶¶¶¶
_______¶_¶_¶_¶¶_¶_¶
______¶_¶__¶_¶¶_ _ ¶ ¶
_____¶_¶___¶_¶¶__¶_¶
____¶_¶____¶__¶__ _ ¶ ¶
___¶________________¶
__ ¶

_


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مع التقدير لمروركم وردودكم .

تقبلوا اطيب المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## haedar alrobae (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

